# SOKATRA' The Radi ' in my eye .....



## N2TORTS (Jan 19, 2011)

Still looking sweet...........











*********************
DID YA KNOW ........
Astrochelys radiata from southern Madagascar, can drink from its nostrils, allowing it to drink from very shallow pools of water in the extremely arid Malagasy spiny forest.
JD~


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 19, 2011)

LOVE this girl. Do you happen to know her SCL (out of curiosity?)


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 20, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> LOVE this girl. Do you happen to know her SCL (out of curiosity?)



3.5" SCL.

JD~


----------



## Xilonen (Jan 20, 2011)

She's very pretty.


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2011)

She is a beautiful little lady 
Thanks for the info


----------



## kimby37 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow what beautiful markings on her shell. She is adorable. Love the pictures


----------



## terryo (Jan 21, 2011)

Loving that baby...great pictures too!


----------



## coastal (Jan 21, 2011)

Someone been growing!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 21, 2011)

What a cutie pie!!! Great pictures, thanks for posting them!! Her shell is gorgeous!!!


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 21, 2011)

cutie.. i want one so baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad ok back to reality


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2011)

I just love that little baby face of hers.


----------

